
A longish review of python frameworks - Keios
http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/vrp1
======
far33d
Good review, especially of django. However, one tiny gripe: it's actually
really easy to use an arbitrary templating system with django. Since
HttpResponse objects just take strings, you don't have to use
render_to_response(..), you could easily generate your html string from mako
and pass that to a hand created HttpResponse (or write your own
render_to_response).

I also don't think it would be very difficult to amend the url dispatch
either.

------
inklesspen
I'm pretty sure this was posted here earlier. Though, since the blog post is
two months old, I can't find the previous post.

Anyhow, I know this guy vaguely; he pops into #pylons now and then. As far as
I know, he still hasn't _built_ anything with any of these frameworks.

~~~
Keios
I am sorry, but I didnt realize that this has been posted earlier. Anyway, I
hope newer folks find this of value. Perhaps I can suggest a 'feature' for
news.ycombinator.com in a separate thread.

~~~
bootload
_'... I am sorry, but I didnt realize that this has been posted earlier. ...'_

Shouldn't have to appologise for crappy software. We have no search facilities
so things like this are bound to happen. You could try looking for the search
page (somewhere) but it's spidering is always behind the posting. The only
alternative is for a live search to be added to the page.

Btw I've fallen down in the same way ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=24506>

